# Dust cyclone/shop vac dust collector on the cheap



## P89DC (Sep 25, 2017)

I’ve used a shop vac for dust collection for over three decades but filter clogging is a huge issue. Last weekend’s activities clogged my filter and it was time address the shortcomings of shop vac dust collection. Seeing the other member’s small cyclone/shop vac systems inspired me to jump in. 

In the interest of low cost I wanted to use what I have already. My existing 1.5 year old shop-vac works well and I have no reason to buy something new. With the cart I can keep everything together for 90% of my shop vac use (for example when I vacuum my truck the cyclone is a good thing). But if I need to haul my shop vac into the house I can pull it off the cart with ease and remount later. 

I wanted the shortest, cleanest run from the cyclone to my shop vac. That keeps it small, cheap and efficient! My plastic pipe glue-up reminds me of the old GM L-98 intake plenum used on Vettes/Firebirds/Camaros in the late 80’s early 90’s J
Pulled it off for less than $100.
Materials:
Chinese cyclone: $18
Misc plastic piping and flex joints: $25
Wheels/hardware: $25
Extra 2.5” hose kit: $22
Bungies: $8
Total cost: $100 (I used scrap wood) 

I could have butchered my shop-vac hose to keep it at $75 but then when I need my shop vac somewhere else I’ll need the existing hose. I move my cart around just as I did the shop vac. The cart’s footprint is a little bigger but it’s not restricting me.

Last two photos are the tiny amount of dust in the shop back after depositing ~2 inches of dust in the cyclone bucket.


----------



## P89DC (Sep 25, 2017)

Here's a few pictures of the actual cart sitting in it's spot, nothing fancy:


----------



## jonnysteals (Nov 6, 2018)

thanks for this post. plan on doing the same


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Go vertical. Put the shop vac above the cyclone for shortest hose interconnection.


----------



## Dusty jobs (Dec 24, 2018)

Have you tried a spunbond air filter yet? The guys at www.damnfilters.com are saying synthetic filters last longer and are better for wood applications. I also have a call in to Wynn filter to contrast and compare.


----------



## P89DC (Sep 25, 2017)

Alchymist said:


> Go vertical. Put the shop vac above the cyclone for shortest hose interconnection.


I like your build, nice work! Your vertical build's footprint doesn't look much smaller than my horizontal build's footprint. I prefer the stability of the horizontal build esp when I roll it out to the driveway to vacuum my truck interior.




Dusty jobs said:


> Have you tried a spunbond air filter yet? The guys at www.damnfilters.com are saying synthetic filters last longer and are better for wood applications. I also have a call in to Wynn filter to contrast and compare.


I have not purchased an expensive filter for my setup just yet. Do you have any recommendations based on experince? I had a Gore filter for years but lost the shop vac and fancy filter in my divorce :sad2:


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

P89DC said:


> I like your build, nice work! Your vertical build's footprint doesn't look much smaller than my horizontal build's footprint. I prefer the stability of the horizontal build esp when I roll it out to the driveway to vacuum my truck interior.
> 
> Thanks.
> Footprint looks to be about the same. However, the homemade cyclone looks to be about twice the height, don't know if it's more efficient at that size, but it works well. Could have probably reduced the footprint by 1/3, but I wanted the 30 gallon waste barrel on it so I can collect scraps as I clean shop. Unit is quite stable even with the additional height, it follows me around the shop with a light pull on the hose.


----------



## Mark Jones Ozark (Feb 26, 2019)

Check out Fast Caps Wooden pool hose reel. It made my shop vac reach everywhere with out moving it. Installed a dust deputy on it this next week. Put a dust deputy on the 4" dust collector blower. Yet the resaw bandsaw is the only thing on it. The shop vac and 25' hose make cleanup a snap. Just need to keep that filter clean. It will be when I get the dust deputy installed.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Just sharing my similar cart here, in case anyone wants to borrow ideas:

Post: 
https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/what-did-you-do-today-127682/index122/#post1886385

Photo:


----------

